# Calling all Cat lovers.. what punishment would you mete out



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

..to this Cat Killer who has recently been found guilty of killing 9 cats in the area where he lives.. by stabbing them to death and stabbed many more ..!

_The is the moment the Brighton Cat Killer struck, stabbing a feline to death in one of the city's narrow alleys.  

Former security guard and Royal Navy seaman Steve Bouquet, 54, was found guilty of an eight month campaign slaying pets in the resort on Wednesday.

The serial cat killer stabbed at least 16 pet cats and potentially many more.

He killed nine cats and seven more he left for dead survived.

Footage shows the moment Bouquet struck one of his victims after stooping to stroke the cat on the narrow passageway linking Church Street and North Road in Brighton.

Bouquet can be seen taking something from his rucksack and making a sudden jerk forwards, towards the cat. 

The cat fled Bouquet and was later found by his owners bleeding heavily from an apparent knife wound. The CCTV footage was instrumental in catching Bouquet, police said. 






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-guard-54-convicted-killing-nine-felines.html
_


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2021)

He should get at least 10 years behind bars, with no chance of parole. Sadist scum!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)

Cut off his nose as well!


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

He needs to be thrown in jail and throw away the bloody key!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 30, 2021)

the SOB should suffer the same fate endured by these people in this fictional story:


The Corpse Grinders (1971) - IMDb



Storyline​
_When the Lotus Cat Food Company finds itself in financial trouble, the owners decide to find a new, cheap source of meat -- the local graveyard. Only one problem -- soon cats develop a taste for human flesh, and tabbies are tearing out throats all over town._


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)

Feed him to the lions.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Feed him to the lions.


that would be appropriate indeed...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

I would also hope that their local law enforcement , would be looking into other types of unsolved violent crimes, they've had there, because *he* might have done some of the others, as well.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 30, 2021)

Make him work, unpaid, at the animal shelter for about 99 years......


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Make him work, unpaid, at the animal shelter for about 99 years......


I thought about that, too. I'd give him the really crap jobs. Literally. It wouldn't make him like felines, but it would be justice.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

I wouldn't personally allow him to be anywhere near, any animal shelter, anytime in his life,
nor near any animal, nor near any of the gentle people who tend to work and volunteer and frequent animal shelters.

I wouldn't allow him to familiarize himself with any of those locations either.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought about that, too. I'd give him the really crap jobs. Literally. It wouldn't make him like felines, but it would be justice.


Interesting choice of words for an animal shelter job ("Crap")


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Makes me wonder... what has happened to our world.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 30, 2021)

I might think about putting him out in the wildest, most remote tropical island I could find that was filled with wild animals, take away all his clothes and possessions and tell him, "We will be back in 9 years.   See if you can get acquainted with the animals in the meantime."


----------

